# NEW HARMAN KARDON CA212



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

NEW HARMAN KARDON CA212 for $55 SHIPPED


New Harman Kardon CA212 High Fidelity 12W x 2 Car Amplifier | eBay


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmm, but only 12 watts?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

"that boy asad" said:


> Hmm, but only 12 watts?


Clean power and plenty enough...


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Sneaky little guy, only 7 x 1 x 5-1/8" 
Tweeter amp!!!


----------



## ds1919 (Dec 29, 2010)

Much much louder than rated power. The ca260 sounds more like a 500-600w amp. 

Used to use these little amps to power the front end in my cars back in the day. Not enough to work with 1000w of bass, but great for up to 400w of bass.


----------



## scottp2765 (Jan 6, 2011)

Modern head units have more clean power than that amp. I never understood the point of 12W or 15W amps ..even in the "day".


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

scottp2765 said:


> Modern head units have more clean power than that amp. I never understood the point of 12W or 15W amps ..even in the "day".


Look at the specs on Zuki amps. 12 watts is plenty...


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

OP, is this your auction?


----------



## ds1919 (Dec 29, 2010)

scottp2765 said:


> Modern head units have more clean power than that amp. I never understood the point of 12W or 15W amps ..even in the "day".


r u stating this as fact? Or your opinion? HK amps are very very clean. Full discrete circuitry. I would think that modern day HU amp sections are better than in the past, but still not designed to be comparable to top notch amplifiers. 
If you have hard facts to back up your statement, I would like to read them, because I would love to find a HU with an amp section that is sonically superior.

And yes, the other poster mentioned Zuki, which is top end also. Soundstream had a D30 amp (15w/ch) that was pretty darn loud and incredibly clear.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ Agreed. HU's with more "power" (those are air quotes), doubtful but maybe. As clean? No way in hell.


----------

